# 3rd Gen Tailight Blackout



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Seems someone has finally done it. Here is the post to which hopefully he will explaine how he did it.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Seems someone has finally done it. Here is the post to which hopefully he will explaine how he did it. *


 Your going to have to have some kind a trick to get these apart. There glued like a MOFO.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I was thinking about using my dremel with a depth adjustment attachment and use one of my super small bits to cut the bond. I just need to find another set of tail lights


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope it's for real. Lot's of BSing going on in that thread...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I call BS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

i saw this thread on altimas.net the guy is bsing...he took a pic and it just came out that way..i kno it sucks. wat an ass


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I was thinking about using my dremel with a depth adjustment attachment and use one of my super small bits to cut the bond. I just need to find another set of tail lights  *


Problem solved...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873645865

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1873645964


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm waiting to get a wrecked one to pratice on. I just haven't come across one yet. looking at them I still don't see how it could be done. Maybe with the dremal tool but it's going to be tricky.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I have a really small bit for my Dremel and i plan on making a guide so that I can only go so deep and will follow the thickness of the lense.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I have a really small bit for my Dremel and i plan on making a guide so that I can only go so deep and will follow the thickness of the lense. *


 When I get one I'll send it to you. I'll let you try it.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I call BS! *


Done with lights and mirrors. Hahaa It looked good though.


----------

